# Lithium Based Batteries



## johan (4/5/16)

...... and they don't explode


----------



## Cespian (5/5/16)

johan said:


> ...... and they don't explode




Imagine that in a court case though... "Because the bullet did not penetrate the victim, the Gunman is charged with battery"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

